# No wharf roach spawns?



## Eirrinn (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! About an hour ago rosie asked me to catch a wharf roach...I’ve been trying to hardest to get them to spawn on the rocks, I even went to random nook miles islands to see if it was just my island that was borked but no luck D: am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 17, 2020)

Wharf roaches are obnoxious. There when you don't want them, but when you do want them they never spawn. I've had the best luck spawning them on bamboo islands from the NMT islands. Just do the trick of creating a tarantula island (cut down coconut trees + pluck flowers) and they should spawn often on the rocks. Otherwise, just keep walking between rocks on your own island and occasionally dipping into a building. Nighttime is the best time for it since there won't be as many butterflies and dragonflies around. Eventually, a group of them will spawn. When one does, don't be a dumb like me and swing your net early. Just take your time and line it up right


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 17, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Wharf roaches are obnoxious. There when you don't want them, but when you do want them they never spawn. I've had the best luck spawning them on bamboo islands from the NMT islands. Just do the trick of creating a tarantula island (cut down coconut trees + pluck flowers) and they should spawn often on the rocks. Otherwise, just keep walking between rocks on your own island and occasionally dipping into a building. Nighttime is the best time for it since there won't be as many butterflies and dragonflies around. Eventually, a group of them will spawn. When one does, don't be a dumb like me and swing your net early. Just take your time and line it up right


Thanks! It’s almost 7 pm on my island with only small butterflies around so I’m pretty shocked ;X;


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 17, 2020)

Wait around for the butterflies to all go away. It'll be (slightly) easier with less bugs to take spawn spots. I'm sure you can find one, sending big roach energy your way!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 17, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Wait around for the butterflies to all go away. It'll be (slightly) easier with less bugs to take spawn spots. I'm sure you can find one, sending big roach energy your way!


I just found one after you posted this haha
I catcher all my man face stink bugs and then roaches spawned


----------

